# AVG internet connection failed - screenshot



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

When I tried AVG update it displayed that the connection failed - "check internet connection settings".

I'd appreciate if someone could translate that for me, because I just had downloaded the latest AVG version a few days ago, as per advice on this board, so what's going on *now??*

Thanks!


Here's screenshot:


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *jelleym*

Retry the update, something interfered with your connection.

Check your firewall to be sure it is allowing access for the update component.

I just updated mine yesterday, and at this time there is not a newer update available.

You should update your anti-virus programs weekly, new threats come out everyday.

The advice given was good, if you want to remain as protected as possible.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

This time around, when I tried the AVG update, it displayed:
"Select the location of the update file".

I have no idea what the location is.

Re: the firewall, here's a screenshot of my ZoneAlarm.
Also: I'm posting an additional screenshot below the ZA screenshot, of AVG Update Manager Properties (I'm not sure whether the setting there are correct - maybe you can advise)


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

AVG update properties.
Are the below settings correct?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Place a checkmark in *Do not ask for the update source*

In the *Settings* for the Update Manager, on the *Url* tab make sure there is a checkmark for *free.grisoft.com*


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

OK EAFiedler, thank you - there had already been a checkmark at free.grisoft.com, and I placed a checkmark at the former.

I then tried the update and... it worked!

But you know what? I have no idea why! I guess I'm just a perpetual low-techie, as you can see by my icon.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Glad to hear it!

Is your AVG icon back to it's colorful self?


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Hey, now that you mention it, you're right, it's not black & grey anymore.

Can you solve my curiosity - WHAT DID I DO THAT THE VIRUS DATABASE UPDATE NOW WORKED? 
(that isn't to say my system isn't still very sluggish but that's apparently another story)

And yes, you were right before also, because (as is the nature of the millions of life's petty decoys) I mistakenly had attributed it to my changing the colors specified in Web Pages, but now I see that, though the rest of my screen remains my desired drab-grey, apparently the AVG icon is like all the rest of GIF/JPG images which are laws unto themselves, standing out IN GARISH NON-RELIEF (pun-intended) against my BLISSFUL DRABNESS


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It's anybody's guess what happened, an errant click or an update that set it back to default.

But, you asked, "Why does it NOW work?"
Because you answered it's question, which leads us back to why it asked in the first place, see my first sentence... 

It's a learning process, once you know where to look, the problems that pop up just become a tweak you need to reapply.

Any time your AVG icon turns black and grey, check into it, your virus definitions may be outdated or a component may have been disabled.

I notice you have connection icons in your system tray with one of them disabled, what is happening there?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, From time to time my AVG 7 does the same thing, and more:

I finally went in and found I had forgotten to put a check in the box to tell AVG to look on the Internet, not a folder, for updates. That helped, but it still does sometimes show the grayed out tray icon, so you have to start the update...and sometimes, it does have one, sometimes not..I think it is the Scheduling feature at fault here. 
Sometimes, the update window pops up when I start one of the win98 computers here, but the update does not start for a long time, then it does it...sometimes, it says No update is available...weird! Uninstalling and reinstalling did not help.


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

I haven't the foggiest clue what the above is all about!


----------



## Baldeagle001 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have AVG and I have found this is a comon problem. A lot of people are having the same problem. I have had the same problem from time to time. I just try again later. And it usually works. But sometimes there are no update. Also you can always go to the web site and download the update there too.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*jelleym*

Quote the part you don't understand, and we will see if we can reword our answer.


----------



## Baldeagle001 (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't know if this will be allowed but here is a place I found that has a lot of answers to AVG questions. It is a forum just for AVG. Hope this will help
http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/index.php?0


----------



## jelleym (Sep 6, 2001)

Uh, it's OK for now - if I have future problems I'll post, by all means.

Thanks y'all!


----------

